# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Águila Pescadora en el embalse de Fresnedas.

## REEGE

Hola chicos!! Ayer ví el mayor espectáculo de un animal de toda mi vida... Caía la tarde en el Fresnedas y después de realizar la faena, decidí subir a la presa. Estando viendo el paisaje aguas arriba y la cantidad de carpas que andaban por la superficie, apareció por el margen izquierdo un bicho, que estando más o menos por el centro del embalse comenzó a caer en picado hacía el agua como si le hibiesen dado un disparo...
Mi sorpresa aumentó cuando tras darse un buen golpe con el agua, salió volando con una muy buena carpa entre sus garras.
Sin duda había presenciado en directo a un Águila Pescadora en acción!!
Lástima que Los Terrines no estuviese a mi lado en ese momento para deleite del personal.
Impresionante, os muestro un video donde podréis ver más o menos lo que yo pude ver, aunque el entorno del Embalse acompaña más.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl1-Vb7QvPE

*Pandion haliaetusDe Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre* 
Estado de conservación 

El águila pescadora o halieto (Pandion haliaetus) es una especie de ave accipitriforme de la familia Pandionidae.

Es un ave rapaz de tamaño medio, que aparece en todos los continentes, excepto en la Antártida, aunque en América del Sur es sólo migradora no nidificante. Ave sin parientes cercanos, es la única especie del género Pandion, que a su vez es el único género de la familia Pandionidae.

Descripción
El águila pescadora mide entre 52 y 60 centímetros de alto, con una envergadura que oscila de 152-167 cm. De partes superiores castaño oscuro, e inferiores blancas, jaspeadas de oscuro, con una máscara oscura a los lados de la cabeza. De cola larga y estrecha, y alas angulosas, es fácil de identificar. Posee unas plumas alargadas en la nuca que forman una cresta que se eriza con frecuencia.

Los ejemplares juveniles se identifican por las manchas marrón claro de su plumaje y, en general, por un tono más pálido. Los machos adultos se distinguen de las hembras por el cuerpo más delgado y las alas más estrechas. Son fáciles de distinguir al ver una pareja, pero no tanto con individuos solitarios.

Distribución
Se trata de una especie prácticamente cosmopolita, una de las rapaces con mayor distribución mundial. Las poblaciones norteñas son migratorias, mientras que las más meridionales tienden a ser sedentarias.

La mayoría de las águilas pescadoras europeas inverna en países como Sierra Leona, Senegal o Ghana. Las aves adultas cruzan el Mediterráneo, y las más jóvenes siguen la costa en un recorrido más largo, pero que les permite tomar algún descanso. Algunos ejemplares pasan el invierno en el paraje natural de la Desembocadura del Guadalhorce, en Málaga, España.

En 2009 se consiguió reintroducir la especie en las Marismas del Odiel y en marzo de 2011 salió a la luz un plan para hacer lo mismo en el Principado de Asturias. Recientemente se ha considerado la especie recuperada en Andalucía.

La población en el mar Mediterráneo se encuentra en una situación crítica, si bien relativamente estable. La mejor población del Mediterráneo se encuentra en la costa del Parque Nacional de Alhucemas, en Marruecos, si bien también hay importantes poblaciones en las Islas Baleares y en Córcega.

Alimentación
Es una ave particularmente bien adaptada a su dieta de pescado. Posee unas fuertes patas, provistas de escamas que le facilitan la sujección de la presa, y uñas largas y curvadas. Puede cerrar las fosas nasales para evitar la entrada de agua durante las inmersiones.

Localiza a sus presas desde el aire, a menudo cerniéndose antes de zambullirse con las patas por delante para capturar el pez. Cuando vuelve al aire, coloca la cabeza del pez de frente, para disminuir el rozamiento del aire. Las escamas de las patas y las uñas son tan efectivas, que en algunas ocasiones el águila no puede soltar un pez demasiado pesado. Esto puede ocasionar que el ave caiga al agua, donde o bien nada hasta la orilla, o fallece por hipotermia o ahogamiento.

Reproducción 
Nido de águila pescadora.El águila pescadora vive próxima al agua, en costas rocosas y alrededores de lagos. El nido es una gran plataforma de palos construida en árboles, cortados rocosos, postes telefónicos o plataformas artificiales. Generalmente reutilizan su nido todos los años, y mantienen la misma pareja durante toda la vida.

En primavera, alrededor del mes de mayo, comienza el cortejo, que consiste en una espectacular serie de vuelos acrobáticos sobre el nido, ascendiendo a gran altura para realizar luego un picado hasta casi el suelo. La pareja también realiza vuelos conjuntos, con rápidas persecuciones entre los árboles de los alrededores del nido. El resultado es una puesta de dos o tres huevos, dependiendo de la edad de la hembra, que serán incubados unas cinco semanas. Los huevos son blancos, con abundantes manchas marrón oscuro, del tamaño aproximado de un huevo de gallina.

Durante la incubación, llevada a cabo casi exclusivamente por la hembra, el macho es el único que aporta presas. Primero comerá el macho, y dejará el resto para la hembra y los pollos. Éstos ya estarán listos para volar unos 55 días después de su salida del huevo.

La esperanza de vida media de un águila pescadora es de 20-25 años.

----------


## REEGE

Os pongo una foto de como lleva en sus garras su "trofeo"...

*Fuente:elojodelbuitre.blogspot.com*

----------


## Los terrines

Y qué pena que no pudieras fotografiarla, que estas oportunidades no se presentan muchas veces, REEGE; el vídeo y la foto son impresionantes.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## jason

Enhorabuena Reege, viste algo que mucha gente espera durante toda su vida y no lo consigue. Además en un entorno tan cerrado como el embalse del Fresnedas, tuvo que ser espectacular.

Por cierto, sabrás que no es habitual (aunque tampoco muy raro) que las aguilas pescadoras se aventuren por el interior. Suelen ser inmaduros de exploración. Esta misma tarde, un amigo mío amante de la naturaleza, me juraba que le había parecido ver un águila pescadora posada en un poste de la luz comiéndose un pez en el entorno del Gasset. Tenía constancia de que algún ejemplar había pasado el verano por aquí y así se lo he dicho. Mañana cuando lo vea le diré que efectivamente era ese precioso animal. :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Jason!!
Creo que tengo muy difícil ver otra cosa parecida a lo que ayer por la tarde pude ver!! Se que he tenido una suerte loca, ya que muchas veces cuando estoy de tardes subo a alguno de los márgenes a observar cosillas y aprender de la naturaleza...
Verla salir en vuelo desde el agua con esa carpa en las garras, me recuerda a la imagen que tenemos todos del episodio de Féliz Rodriguez de la Fuente del famoso águila!!
Además desconocía que había Pescadoras por ésta zona como bien dices.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Sigo sorprendido y os pongo otro video que acabo de ver que os gustará:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgz4PdugYhk

Y otro video y noticia:
http://www.xatakaciencia.com/medio-a...uila-pescadora

El águila pescadora ha regresado después de 60 años a la Península Ibérica, concretamente a las provincias de Huelva y Cádiz, gracias al proyecto de reintroducción iniciado en 2003, que otorga a la población de la actualidad una probabilidad de supervivencia del 99,99 por ciento. 

Así lo ha puesto hoy de manifiesto en rueda de prensa en Huelva el presidente de la Fundación Migres, Miguel Ferrer, que ha sido el encargado de dirigir el proyecto durante estos años y ha expuesto los datos más significativos en el Paraje Natural Marismas del Odiel (Huelva), lugar elegido junto con el de Los Alcornocales (Cádiz) para el desarrollo de la especie

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante de éste experto cazador en el agua... :EEK!: 
Como se lanza a por sus presas!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y-xrbYjFNk

----------


## frfmfrfm

REEGE, no te da na poner el primer lance del águila, los pesca a manojos y tu solo de uno en uno,je,je.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Con respecto a lo de no llevar la cámara cuando se dan estas oportunidades, hay un viejo refrán castellano que dice algo así como que cuando vas a cazar, hay leña, y cuando vas a por leña sale caza, que creo que refleja muy bien lo que pasa en estos casos a cazadores, leñadores, fotógrafos y otros.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Reege, ayer el águila fue más lista que tu y te quitó la carpa, jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

